# Bay County (Panama City) 10pt - 8 January



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

*****UPDATE: Official score: 121 2/8 gross. 115 3/8 net. Will be in the FL Buck Registry!!*****

I have been after this buck since Oct 22 when bow season opened as I caught a glimpse of him in September while scouting. It's been a really slow year...I didn't draw back my bow once and only had a few tiny does give me shots since general gun opened. But I had confidence in the area I was sitting and just kept getting up at 0400 every morning and sometimes going back for an afternoon hunt. All told, I think I climbed 8 different pines this season trying to hone in on where he would walk.

The past few weeks, I have been seeing his tracks and the Saturday before New Years, I saw him for the first time at 150yds which it about 50yds too far for my slug gun. Since the area I hunt is only open on weekends and not holidays, I had to wait 7 days to get after him. He didn't show up yesterday morning, and despite the high temps and bugs, I kept at it today...it wasn't easy getting out of bed this morning.

I picked a new tree in the dark and by 0525, I was 22' up it facing into a wam SE wind while the skeeters buzzed. About 0700, I stood up to stretch and leaned against the pine facing away from the front of my stand. I heard a noise like a squirrel (but there are no squirrels in this area) and slowly turned to the front. I remember telling myself to move my eyes first, then slowly move my body. 

At first I did not see anything because I was looking 50yds and beyond, but then I looked down and there he was under my stand looking up at me at 20yds. He stretched his neck to get a better look as I slowly reached for my shotgun. Once I got a good grip on it, I threw it to my shoulder, found the top of his shoulder in my scope and sent a Hornady SST slug downrange. He ran 40yds and piled up like a wet towel. The slug entered the top of his back, scrambled the upper part of his vitals and did not emerge out of his front left shoulder. 

Last year, I got what I thought was a Florida 10pt of my lifetime. He scored at 100.5" and made the FL Buck Registry. I am hoping this one goes 110" or better. I will post again once I get him scored.

*Rut info: *
*He was not chasing does, but his tarsals were stinky and the rough area around his bases were filled with bark. I don't think the rut is on here, but I was on a "rub line" and after yesterday's hunt, I found a scrape. Not sure if he was checking his scrape or not, but our peak rut is typically 21 Jan.*

Details:
Date: 8 January 2012, 0720. Light SE wind
Location: Bay County - *public land*
Points: 10 with a broken brow tine
Weight: 150 lbs
Gun: Remington 870 Express with rifled barrel and Leupold scope
Ammo: Hornady SST slugs


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Great Looking Buck! Congrats........Should have no problem beating that 100.5....I really like this deer. He has/had character in his rack


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Stud!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Nice! Did he show any signs of rut?


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

nice report and buck!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Holy buck deer, Congrats!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, that is a great looking deer. Love the color of the antlers. Congrats.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Look at the mass on that dude. Congrats!


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

awesome public hit....even better that is one that you "zoned" in on for multi days and finially got it...not a random walk by...hunting at its finest!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

fine buck there


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

The deer looks great but I love those brits.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great buck!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Great buck and great story!


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

awesome buck! like the coloring of the rack


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome buck for sure! Especially from FL public land!


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

looks and sounds like a tyndall buck to me


----------



## tjwstang (Dec 26, 2010)

super nice buck man....great job


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

saltbomb said:


> looks and sounds like a tyndall buck to me


X2 :thumbup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW! Nice Buck!!!! I'd freak if that walked out in BW


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine deer....love the dark bone!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## inshore (Feb 21, 2011)

Way to stick it out!! Fine buck.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice buck..congrats


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats,great buck!I'll be heading that wayin about a week,hunting Pine Log WMA.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

awesome deer. will probably be in 120"s


----------



## MIKE D (Jan 2, 2012)

Bad a$$ deer!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

NIce one


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice! I like those dark horns.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a FINE Buck, congrats


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

woweeeeeee one of the best i have seen this year !!!! nice stud man


----------



## bama1973 (Sep 21, 2008)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

That Sir, is one awesome buck. Love the rack! Congrats and thanks for proving persistence and tenacity DOES pay off!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful public land stud! You are deservingly proud.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Your dedication paid off, congratulations.
Awesome buck, and beautiful Brittanies !


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Thanks for all the great comments. *

*Official score: 121 2/8 gross. 115 3/8 net. *

*It will be in the FL Buck Registry!!*


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Phil at Kritter Kreations in Panama City is ridiculously talented....went with a wall pedestal mount. Couldn't be happier... Next one has to be bigger to mount....might be a tall order around here!

*"Brutus" is on the right...both killed within 200yds of each other the past two hunting seasons:*


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

very nice!


----------

